# Teriyaki Pheasant Sandwich



## mossymo (Jul 14, 2017)

Sliced some pheasant into strips and marinated overnight in teriyaki sauce. Sliced some red onions and green peppers and sautéed them along with the pheasant.













IMG_2382.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 14, 2017





-----

Added some crushed pineapple.













IMG_2390.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 14, 2017





-----

Toasting the buns.













IMG_2392.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 14, 2017





-----

Of course had to add some provolone cheese.













IMG_2396.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 14, 2017





-----

Delicious!













1.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 14, 2017






Thanks for looking!


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 14, 2017)

Wow! Awesome! Did the pheasant taste come through the teriyaki?


----------



## mossymo (Jul 14, 2017)

It did, wasn't over powering.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 14, 2017)

Excellent. I have a bunch of pheasant in the deep freeze and I'm always looking for new recipes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2017)

That looks absolutely delicious!

Nicely done!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice! A friend just gave me some pheasant quarters and Chukkar to smoke. looking around for ideas.


----------



## b-one (Jul 15, 2017)

Looks great, you always get your buns and bread perfect!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 17, 2017)

Yum! I haven't had pheasant in a long time, but that looks like a great way to have it!

I had a friend that was a taxidermist and he put the head of a Pheasant on a Chukar. Guess what it was called?

Point!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 27, 2017)

MM, that is one tasty looking sammie! point!!!


----------



## uncletork (Jul 27, 2017)

This looks amazing! I just ate the last of my pheasant in the freezer and this makes me wish i still had some. Looking forward to seasoning starting so i can make some of these.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks Great Marty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet that was Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I haven't had Pheasant in years!!

Not many around here any more---Farmers are too efficient !!

Bear


----------

